# Bob Sykes - 4/17



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Went out again Wednesday night, but not for as long as normal. Got out there around 11 or so & packed it up at 2:30. Chris landed a 31.5'' red, Caleb landed a 35.5'' one, & Chris also got his first flounder, which measured 13.5''. That one went home with us! Also missed the biggest red of my life over a dozen times. Well, technically HE missed me, not the other way around. He had a ton of goes at my topwater, but I never got hooked up. Easily a 35 lb. fish. Keep seeing him in my head every time I start to daydream.. Haha. Anyways, finally convinced Caleb to come throw a silver spoon at him (which is what Caleb got his 35.5'' on) & on the third cast, he ate it. Unfortunately Caleb hooked him on a 7' medium action Abu Garcia Vendetta rod w/ an Abu Garcia ProMax low-profile on it, so he didn't have much pulling power on the fish when it hauled towards him & headed for the pilings. After 3 or 4 minutes, the big bull went all the way around a piling & broke him off. We'll get him eventually. Slower than the few nights before it, but still got some good fish. Gonna go out this weekend too. 

Tally for the night:
*Caleb*: 1 [35.5'']
*Sawyer (Me)*: 0
*Andrew*: 0 [Back to normal]
*Chris*: 2 [13.5'' flounder & a 31.5'' red]


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work gents & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

DAWGONIT said:


> pretty work gents & thanks for sharing.
> catch 'em up.


Thanks man, we'll do our best to keep catching 'em!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

If I went I would have caught him haha


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Slow night for sure. Weather just wasn't agreeing with us. Choppy water, crazy windy and just about 0 visibility in the water. Fun night though even though I lost some tackle.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fisher Belac said:


> Slow night for sure. Weather just wasn't agreeing with us. Choppy water, crazy windy and just about 0 visibility in the water. Fun night though even though I lost some tackle.


Caleb quit your gripin' about losing that damn spoon. YOU LOST THE BIGGEST FISH OF YOUR LIFE, doesn't that mean more than a $5 spoon? Damn, don't answer that.. Haha.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> If I went I would have caught him haha


Yeahh, if you had your Fathom back. Would have taken way more than the 18 lbs. of drag on that Calcutta to stop that thing! We'll get him soon enough... hopefully. Let's go tonight!


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

5.34.5 to be exact. Weather permitting of course but I'm down.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I waisted to many years at you guys age just hanging out in bars. I was glad to see you guys out there having good clean fun. Those big bulls had some real size to them and were sure trolling the lights. I got a kick out of seeing ya'll running after and tearing them up on topwater. Nice catch :thumbsup:


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks smarty. It is a ton of fun hooking into one of the reds or even watching someone fight one.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> I waisted to many years at you guys age just hanging out in bars. I was glad to see you guys out there having good clean fun. Those big bulls had some real size to them and were sure trolling the lights. I got a kick out of seeing ya'll running after and tearing them up on topwater. Nice catch :thumbsup:


I appreciate that comment Smarty! We definitely have a lot of fun out there. Glad you enjoy watching us tear 'em up!


----------

